# I need a list of Excel 2007 functions and their definitions?



## Advice Pro (Mar 31, 2009)

Preferably even more, how a Function might be used for more than one purpose.


----------



## Von Pookie (Mar 31, 2009)

Search the help file for "worksheet functions"


----------



## Derek Brown (Mar 31, 2009)

I purchased Bill's "Excel Gurus Gone Wild" eBook yesterday - the Appendix of some 65 pages lists Excel functions (including the Excel 2007 IFERROR function) together with descriptions, Guru Tips and examples where appropriate. In some ways the eBook is better than the printed version as it is possible to 'search' it to more easily find an answer.
It is not a criticism if I say that it is not really for the absolute beginner, as Bill says that it the book's 'Forward' (beginners should consider the Learn Excel 97 through 2007 with MrExcel instead) but for those already into Excel in a big way, or for those who want to be and are not easily discouraged, this is a fascinating book and in my opinion a worthwhile purchase.


----------

